# 3 days No stool after parvo help !!!



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

My GSD puppy is now 8 weeks old he just recovered for parvo ( worst nightmare ever ) 
He havent eaten through the treatement and have had bloody diarrhea alot.
Now he is better he walks and drinks and eats but havent pooped in 3 days 
Is that normal? And what to do???


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would go see your vet, doesnt sound normal to me


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay i'll go but to add : he moves normaly , drinks and eats ( less portions than b4 )


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My experience w/ Parvo and Daisy was 13 years ago. I would call the vet as there should be some bowel movement by now. Id also ask if the meds your pup is on could cause constipation but even with that there should be some poop.sending my thoughts and prayers for Leo's fast and complete recovery.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd check with your vet as others have recommended. My dog recently had surgery, and with the drugs and stuff it slows down their GI system, but our instructions were that if our dog did not have a BM after 3 days we should call the vet.


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay thanks guys called the vet and said to give him some medicin that helps digestion ... going to the vet ttomorrow


----------

